# It doesn't seem right...graphic pics. *Warning*



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I'm heartbroken to say YoYo kidded today with a gorgeous stillborn buckling. She seems to be doing well - she was a FF - the other girls are looking great - everyone except my HQ is being a bit overly friendly....won't be long - I imagine Fanci Jo is going to kid next. Three girls to go...lets cross fingers for some better luck this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry :hug: That is such a shame that she delivered too early, he looks hairless. I hope the next birth is a happy one :hug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, I wish the pictures were smaller - I've already downsized them twice...hm.

Yeah - she had a bit to go still yet - his head was covered in hair as was parts of his body, but he still had some time left to cook.

Thanks - she's getting a little extra loving, she wants it too - breaks my heart for her - she's upset but acts like she's not quite 100% sure what happened...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

This is so sad! So sorry for your loss... :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Im so sorry


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, I am so very sorry, it really isn't right. 
Hope your YoYo has a quich recovery!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry about losing the little buckling. Glad you are giving momma some extra loving.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was a beautifully marked one too. At least mom is doing alright.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: I'm so sorry. I hope the next kiddings go much better. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: :hug: I am sorry about your kid - I hope momma is doing alright :hug: :hug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh she's a trooper - such a great girl.

Feel bad, had someone set on buying her in a deal - but emailed them and advised them of what happened and told them I didn't feel right selling her at the moment - am I wrong for doing this? I mean, no deposit was rec'd - I'd just really like to see her recover and come back up to par prior to selling her --- make sense or am I in the wrong?! I told them this and also told them that I'd give them first shot at a doeling as a replacement in the pkg from any of my girls - no response yet...being silly?! Heck idk - right now, I feel so ... idk, I feel like a dag gone beginner who knows nothing about goats - second guessing my everything, especially my competencies in caring for my goats...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You can't second guess yourself. You know plenty about goats. These things just happen. 

It's up to you on selling her or not. :hug: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your feelings are natural. But you do know what you are doing with your goats. The very fact that you are second guessing yourself and wanting to keep her till she is 100% shows you do know what is best for them. :hug: :hug: 

I havent read to see what you have given her already but this is what I would do:

Nutri Drench and some molasses water. Plus plenty of TLC. 

Is she in milk?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost the little one.  

I have to say I'd probably do the same as you in this situation. I would let them know that you want to be 100% sure she is healthy and okay after this, and maybe you can contact them when you feel it is safe for her to go to a new home.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry he was born before his time and you lost him. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very very sorry for your loss :hug: :hug:


----------

